# New fiestaware truly lead free?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
I really need to get lead free dishes. I hear fiestaware is lead free. Does it mean really 100% free of lead? or low level of lead? I know Corelle has low level of lead. Also, I heard glass dishes are safe, like Pyrex, but would any glass plates and bowl be safe or only special glass like Pyrex? I saw some glassware (like punch bowls and summer salade bowls - have flower patterns) in a thrifty store and wonder if they are okay to use. Thanks so much.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Glass ware is only safe if it is plain. If it has decorations on it, there is a risk of lead. Same can be said for Corelle dishes.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

I hope so since that's all we've been using for every single meal for the past 13 years (it was our wedding China). If not, that would explain what's wrong with me :nana:! They're ceramic, basically clay and water and all the paints are lead free. They're my favorite and I love them. I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

the information I found says it is 100% lead free.

I found a 1 person serving set for $25 -- pretty pricey -- know of any deals?


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

Their website says it has Alpha Alumina in it though, is that worrisome?

http://www.hlchina.com/fiestaretail.htm

ETA: it's the same type of aluminum that is in antacids


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gool0005* 
Their website says it has Alpha Alumina in it though, is that worrisome?

http://www.hlchina.com/fiestaretail.htm

ETA: it's the same type of aluminum that is in antacids

I really need to know this too as I was planning to cross the border to buy these tomorrow. They are on sale now at Macy's and KOHL's. I can't find any good deals in Canada. Any one knows about Alpha Alumina?
I found this info about Alpha Alumina. It doesn't sound very good.
http://www.osha.gov/dts/chemicalsamp...CH_217970.html


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

I just found this from this website: http://www.dld123.com/q&a/index.php?cid=75

In the thread, someone is saying the followings:

This is something that I'm investigating as well, as I have two children, ages 2 and 5.

I know that vaccines that state that they are mercury-free are not 100% free of mercury. They still containe .05 micrograms of methylmercury. So following this line of reasoning, I emailed Homer Laughlin Company, makers of lead-free Fiestaware, and asked if their dishware was 100% free of lead, cadmium and other toxic heavy metals. They replied that their dinnerware tested for .02 ppm of lead and cadmium. They did not comment on whether their dishware was free of other toxic heavy metals (I've read on other websites that their dishware contained aluminum, so I wanted to verify this, but the company did not address the aluminum issue.) They also commented that it was not possible to be 100% free of anything.


----------

